# There is no doubt pax rate me low cause I'm muslim



## TampaVet (Jan 14, 2015)

- I drive Acura Ilx 2014 and it is clean as a whistle

- pax tend to ask me where I'm from and i usually say "I grew up in Toronto". 

- I have a full out beard and have been told I look like Taliban and obviously my name gives it away

- I work as a dispatcher in Tampa so I know tampa inside out. i know where I'm going at all times so I know navigation isn't an issue

- I also do some customer service and hiring for the company I work for so friendliness is definitely not the issue. I always chat with the pax and when I sense they don't want to talk I always keep my mouth shut and do my job. 

- I have never got a speeding ticket in my life so i know pax dont rate me low because of my driving

- What else could it be? I just can't get my head around it. Right now I'm a 4.74 and i consider that very low. For the month I'm 4.61 and it is just killing me to know why this is. Ive experienced racism plenty of times and i know especially down south there are many bigots and racists.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Your rating does not matter so long as it is above the cutoff. Don't sweat it too much.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

It's your hokey team they hate, Maple Leafs.

Get your self a Miami Dolphins bubble head for your car, that might soften them up.


----------



## TampaVet (Jan 14, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Your rating does not matter so long as it is above the cutoff. Don't sweat it too much.


It was a 4.82 at one point and as my beard gets longer my ratings goes lower and lower. Now at a 4.74


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I stay clean-shaven. And, oh yeah, white. 

It does play into it. I have no doubt. Because UBER does not direct the customer on what to rate, they rate subjectively. If you are brown-skinned in this game.... you probably have to go WAY OUT OF YOUR WAY to maintain a high rating.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Does beard length matter being a Muslim? If not...

Trim your beard, if you think that's why your rating is suffering. I mean if it's bothering you so bad. Gotta do what's you gotta do. 

My solution to this would be **** Goober, and move on.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a beard, not really long but my wife says I look lime a serial killer, I trim it occasionally and then let it grow out out of laziness.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

TampaVet said:


> - I drive Acura Ilx 2014 and it is clean as a whistle
> 
> - pax tend to ask me where I'm from and i usually say "I grew up in Toronto".
> 
> ...


You may be right brother, because of this rating crap, I started working for lyft, they have rating as well but won't automatically deactivate you, it happens case by case and they do listen to you


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Being Muslim does not factor into bad ratings, how would someone know you Muslim unless they ask or you tell? Inshallah my brother your rating will go up and try staying away from any conversations pertaining to race, religion, skin color, etc.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

TampaVet said:


> - I drive Acura Ilx 2014 and it is clean as a whistle
> 
> - pax tend to ask me where I'm from and i usually say "I grew up in Toronto".
> 
> ...


Don't talk with an accent and if there is a Taliban or ISIS bombing in the news, don't drive that day.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

alln said:


> You may be right brother, because of this rating crap, I started working for lyft, they have rating as well but won't automatically deactivate you, it happens case by case and they do listen to you


Not when you pickup a Plus fare and the pax lied and said they ordered Plus
Anyway, another thread. Sorry


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Mention to them you are fasting and they would be more generous. Happy Ramadan. LMAO!


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

My friend.. I say play along with their fears.. ask them to hand you your backpack from the trunk area.. then say, wait, move it VERY S-L-O-W-L-Y.. start sweating profusely, praise Allah many times and keep saying 72 virgins sounds fair.. 72 virgins. Then ask for directions to the biggest tourist spot nearby.. at that point the pax will be so happy to get out alive you will get 5 stars


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Robzillaa said:


> My friend.. I say play along with their fears.. ask them to hand you your backpack from the trunk area.. then say, wait, move it VERY S-L-O-W-L-Y.. start sweating profusely, praise Allah many times and keep saying 72 virgins sounds fair.. 72 virgins. Then ask for directions to the biggest tourist spot nearby.. at that point the pax will be so happy to get out alive you will get 5 stars


ROFL!!!


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> My friend.. I say play along with their fears.. ask them to hand you your backpack from the trunk area.. then say, wait, move it VERY S-L-O-W-L-Y.. start sweating profusely, praise Allah many times and keep saying 72 virgins sounds fair.. 72 virgins. Then ask for directions to the biggest tourist spot nearby.. at that point the pax will be so happy to get out alive you will get 5 stars


That's also how to get out on the alphabet soup watch list


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

TampaVet said:


> - I drive Acura Ilx 2014 and it is clean as a whistle
> 
> - pax tend to ask me where I'm from and i usually say "I grew up in Toronto".
> 
> ...


Take your complaint to Uber (sadly they wont care) for they created the system.

"Right now I'm a 4.74 and i consider that very low." You might want to rethink that for the simple reason it isn't factual. You will drive yourself crazy if you aren't already. Not that there's anything wrong with that. The rating system is very manipulative but not so informative.

Personally, I would think that if what you said was the case, which is to say people were rating you low for racial reasons, your driver rating would be lower. If people routinely rate you low for racial reasons going to rate you a four, a one or not at all? I don't know, but off the top of my head, I'd guess a one is more likely than a four. I could be wrong. Either way, your rating is not very low. Simple as that.

All that being said, until proven otherwise, you may want to turn your attention to yourself. You are operating under some sort of false belief that a 4.74 (from a bullshit system no less) is very low. Because you have your shit together, obviously, people must be rating you low for racial reasons.

Sorry man, but it doesn't add up. If you keep that mind set, I promise you, eventually, you will prove yourself right by creating a self fulfilling prophecy. Try to avoid that. There is enough bullshit you will need to deal with doing Travis' Dirty Work, don't make things tougher on yourself by buying into a bullshit standard of 4.6, better or bust. **** 'em if you can. It's worthless bullshit.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Daing! Some tolerance here not expressed in other threads. LOL Woohoo rainbows at last!
Personally, I think any religion that calls for magic underwear, magic beards, magic face masks, magic ****ing diets, or magic ****ing anything is a bit on the wack side in the 21st Century. YMMV
Some great stuff in all books, most important, treat the next ****head like you wanted to be treated. But then, certainly some magician believers seem to have a less tolerance for comics than others.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Daing! Some tolerance here not expressed in other threads. LOL Woohoo rainbows at last!
> Personally, I think any religion that calls for magic underwear, magic beards, magic face masks, magic ****ing diets, or magic ****ing anything is a bit on the wack side in the 21st Century. YMMV
> Some great stuff in all books, most important, treat the next ****head like you wanted to be treated. But then, certainly some magician believers seem to have a less tolerance for comics than others.


By some tolerance do you mean he isn't having his balls busted as hard as other new drivers in other threads? Not sure I agree with your use of the word tolerance.

I personally think he is full of shit concerning his rating of 4.74 or some shit like that. That is pretty typical rating talk.

What does tolerance have to do with it? Would you prefer people called him nasty names? This subject is a bit of a yawner isn't it? Usually what gets everyone's goat and has log standing members jump down the throats of Nubers is if they start of spouting about how great Uber is, or....... they say it and then say people just need to be more positive, or...... if you are so unhappy, why don't you just go do something else????

Those are the threads that get people jacked and aggressive. Bullshit concerning ratings? Who cares? That the guys concerns are based on racial religious grounds....... His rating isn't bad. Mute point. New drivers like to worry.

What's with the tolerance talk again?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Don't talk with an accent and if there is a Taliban or ISIS bombing in the news, don't drive that day.


That's bad advice, ALL Uber drivers have a rock solid Alibi if logged on and picking up riders!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

You could try wearing this outfit.....


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Who said ratings are subjective?
Many times the answer to the question "where are you from?" Is not a 5 star.
So, try to strike a balance between your Muslim appearance and how much you like driving for uber.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

TampaVet said:


> - I drive Acura Ilx 2014 and it is clean as a whistle


 Great ride, congrats!



TampaVet said:


> - pax tend to ask me where I'm from and i usually say "I grew up in Toronto".


 I'm never ashamed to answer truthfully, as I am not ashamed for the country I was born in - USSR. Sadly, it doesn't exist anymore. You should never let fear of bad rating force you to evade the answer. That is, of course, if you want to answer.



TampaVet said:


> - I have a full out beard and have been told I look like Taliban and obviously my name gives it away, etc, etc.


 Well, I'm sure you can thank US government for demonizing Muslims and creating one of the most recognizable stereotype right after "bad Soviet Russians".



TampaVet said:


> - What else could it be?


1) Uber's fault due to stupid rating system and complete lack of pax education. A lot of pax don't know that anything lower than 5 stars is a bad rating. They consider 4 to be good solid rating.

2) Subjectiveness. Some people might not like leg room. Some people might not like the car aroma you are using. Etc, etc.

3) ******baginess. There are a lot of simple and plain ******bags there who "exercise control" by giving bad rating on purpose.

4) Mistakes. Some people just poke the app not watching what star they are poking for rating you.

Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

biozon said:


> Well, I'm sure you can thank US government for demonizing Muslims and creating one of the most recognizable stereotype right after "bad Soviet Russians".


It's Christian churches that are the source of the demonization. The US model of representative government results in that existing demonization to be represented in government as well, especially because of how large the percentage of Christian voters is. Government is not the source of it.... it's only a symptom of it, but adds a ton of authority to the symptom.

If we focus on fixing the government, we are only treating the symptom. If we focus on fixing the Christian churches, we are treating the disease. Of course any attempt to do this would be interpreted by the churches as evidence that the apocalypse is here. Changing the thoughts of a Christian is like trying to change the shape of concrete. They let a book do their thinking for them, so little to no thought processing is actually going on in their heads.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Drivers must be able to configure who can not request them based on a previous ride rating.
If this Muslim driver is fearful that he might Lose his job due to discrimination, he must not be matched again with ant rider who had issued him less than 5 stars. We should all be able to configure this filtering in our profiles. If I have the option, I would set mine at 5 stars myself. Anyone who had not given me a 5 star, should never be matched with me again. This can alliviate the discrimination problem for some of us.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

The best thing to ever come out of Russia is this guy. lol

https://www.youtube.com/user/FPSRussia


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Epic shit right here!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber's Rating System is arbitrary, ill-conceived & ill-implemented. It fails even at basic levels as a fair & effective Double Sided Reputation System.

*https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Ms_C-G8Z89GVHdzdJ8yWv7Nv9xXh5e1Na9pCHQkpr-s/mobilebasic*

The most effective way to end the *Tyranny of Uber's Rating System* is by challenging it in a class action lawsuit. But a vast majority of Drivers cannot bring any lawsuit against Uber because they never opted out of Binding Arbitration.

Forum Members should advise New Drivers to read the Partnership Agreement, and point out that they have *30 Days to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Drivers must be able to configure who can not request them based on a previous ride rating.


 That is a great idea. Too bad it won't ever be implemented. But I like it!


----------



## TampaVet (Jan 14, 2015)

I take shower everyday and my car still has the new car smell. So sorry can't be the aroma. So you guys think a 4.74 is a good rating? I don't think so..


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

TampaVet said:


> So you guys think a 4.74 is a good rating? I don't think so..


 I don't think anything lower than 5 stars is a good rating.


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

TampaVet said:


> - I drive Acura Ilx 2014 and it is clean as a whistle
> 
> - pax tend to ask me where I'm from and i usually say "I grew up in Toronto".
> 
> ...


Just hang the Israeli Flag in your car.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

TampaVet said:


> - What else could it be? I just can't get my head around it. Right now I'm a 4.74 and i consider that very low. For the month I'm 4.61 and it is just killing me to know why this is. Ive experienced racism plenty of times and i know especially down south there are many bigots and racists.


Yes, the rating system is set up in a way that allows discrimination against you and others. If I were you I would complain to the FTC. A Thumbs Up/Thumbs Down system (pass/fail) with a comment required for thumbs down would help to resolve these potential discrimination issues with the rating system.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

biozon said:


> I don't think anything lower than 5 stars is a good rating.


What is your rating ?


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> What is your rating ?


 4.84. >600 rides since November 2014.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

biozon said:


> 4.84. >600 rides since November 2014.


Nice! You're less than 5 stars better fix that.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

TampaVet said:


> - I drive Acura Ilx 2014 and it is clean as a whistle
> 
> - pax tend to ask me where I'm from and i usually say "I grew up in Toronto".
> 
> ...


FWIW, I would not rate you based on that. We have a very good engineering school here in tuksa that has a high number of students from the Middle East. All of the pax I've had have been pleasant and great to talk to! Some even taught me how to say goodbye and hello.

It's sad that so many "Christian" Americans take one religion and pass judgement based on the actions of a few radicals. The Muslim religion is very peacful. The numbers show how huge this religion is. If they all wanted to be radicals, the world would be in a hard place. We(Americans) just don't take the time to learn other cultures because we think we're so awesome and feel entitled.


----------



## uber-ct (Jun 4, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> My friend.. I say play along with their fears.. ask them to hand you your backpack from the trunk area.. then say, wait, move it VERY S-L-O-W-L-Y.. start sweating profusely, praise Allah many times and keep saying 72 virgins sounds fair.. 72 virgins. Then ask for directions to the biggest tourist spot nearby.. at that point the pax will be so happy to get out alive you will get 5 stars


I agree...I once had a bunch of Canadians on tour in Cape Town...then one asked me if we have Muslim Extremists here like that have back home.....I said .."Sure ..can't you here the ticking noise beneath your seat ".....the rest of the group found it hilarious and he was quiet the whole day...


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

biozon said:


> 4.84. >600 rides since November 2014.


4.82 @ 2000 rides since June of last year


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Sorry man, If you keep that mind set, I promise you, eventually, you will prove yourself right by creating a self fulfilling prophecy. Try to avoid that. There is enough bullshit you will need to deal with doing Travis' Dirty Work,...


True, just be yourself and act happy. People can sense a vibe, especially the women.

However even though I have a beard I keep it trimmed very short. I your case I'd be clean shaven.

Also add a couple of U S flags somewhere inside your car, tell pax how you love this country if it comes up in conversation.

I think a lot of it is that the pax just don't know that anything less than 5 is a fail. And Gober is not going to educate them on that.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> 4.82 @ 2000 rides since June of last year


 Nice! Seems like you are putting a lot of work into it. How many hours do you drive per week approx?



Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Nice! You're less than 5 stars better fix that.


 Yeah, that would not be possible. I'm just bad, that's all.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

biozon said:


> Great ride, congrats!
> 
> I'm never ashamed to answer truthfully, as I am not ashamed for the country I was born in - USSR. Sadly, it doesn't exist anymore. You should never let fear of bad rating force you to evade the answer. That is, of course, if you want to answer.
> 
> ...


What ISIS need to do is dress up all their extremist terrorists up as Colonel Sanders, dye their beards white and at the moment they reach for the detonator scream out "it's finger licking good!

By your reckoning the American government is to blame for the fashion sense of the stereo typical terrorist. Is the US government also feeding them their lines of hatred they spew as they behead innocent victims?


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> By your reckoning the American government is to blame for the fashion sense of the stereo typical terrorist. Is the US government also feeding them their lines of hatred they spew as they behead innocent victims?


 You are aware that it is the US State Department that funded, sponsored and trained ISIS in the first place, right?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

biozon said:


> You are aware that it is the US State Department that funded, sponsored and trained ISIS in the first place, right?


Sounds like the USSR propaganda machine has sprung back to life.

Yes the US and Australian Defense forces haves "trained" countless Arab and Afghani fighters in the hope they would use those skills to uphold law and order in these ****ed up countries.

Yeah, plenty Western trained fighters have jumped ship, taken the skills that Western forces have given them (in good faith) to use against innocent victims. These traitors to the cause of peace and freedom have done this either under their own volition or under threat of death or harm to their families.

It's such a cluster-**** over there Western attempts to help aren't always gonna work- and some do backfire in a big way. (For example, both Osama Bin Laden and Saddam Hussien were US allies to begin with.

The most treacherous are also the best at deceiving friends.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Sounds like the USSR propaganda machine has sprung back to life.


 That's a great statement, considering you agreeing to the US funding ISIS. Also, propaganda is, of course, only happened in the USSR. Nothing like it in the US.



Sydney Uber said:


> (For example, both Osama Bin Laden and Saddam Hussien were US allies to begin with.


 Yes, as long as they were needed 



Sydney Uber said:


> The most treacherous are also the best at deceiving friends.


 Oh, I forgot the noble US successfully attempting to bring peace all over the world by any means necessary.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

biozon said:


> That's a great statement, considering you agreeing to the US funding ISIS. Also, propaganda is, of course, only happened in the USSR. Nothing like it in the US.
> 
> Yes, as long as they were needed
> 
> Oh, I forgot the noble US successfully attempting to bring peace all over the world by any means necessary.


Wow! It doesn't sound as if you're too happy with the Country that has adopted you. No Country is lily white, some are worse than others. But if you are uncomfortable with western values and the way the US seeks to promote them, perhaps an island in the Berring Straight would be more suitable for you.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

The country that has "adopted me" (I like how you use this term, implicating I was given a blessing and no input was required on my side whatsoever to achieve this) exercises freedom of speech as a fundamental freedom. So I'm totally comfortable in freely expressing my opinion about anything. Just like anybody else in Canada. Thank you very much. I believe it is everyone's choice to educate themselves outside of opinions formed by mass media, should they be willing to do so. Or stay in the dark, blind-folded and being fed by anything that propaganda machine comes up with on any side, whether it's the US, Russia, or any other state.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

TampaVet said:


> I take shower everyday and my car still has the new car smell. So sorry can't be the aroma. So you guys think a 4.74 is a good rating? I don't think so..


Gotta change that attitude about the 4.74 remember? The rating system is bullshit, that simple. Do your job. Roughly how many runs have you done? Probably not that many. I've been driving for more than fifteen years, figure 5 to 6 thousand rides a year........ Honestly, when I ride is done, it's over. Letting it haunt you, taking it home with you through worry, is going to make you a worse driver.

A 4.6 is the number where 90% of their drivers fall at or above. To worry over 2/10 ths of a point in a system where the voting is so skewed, makes zero sense. All this bullshit does is put you in a mode where you fear your pax. Enough of your pax, especially at night will pick up on that and they will make your life more difficult.

Rather than worry about whether it is good or not, focus on the fact that it's bullshit.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

biozon said:


> Nice! Seems like you are putting a lot of work into it. How many hours do you drive per week approx?


About 15-20


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Do not sweat rating. In surge times (the only times you should really be driving) pax do not give a **** about rating, only that a car shows up and doesn’t cancel on them.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> That's bad advice, ALL Uber drivers have a rock solid Alibi if logged on and picking up riders!


But you know with how us whiteys all label everyone with a stereotypical brush, we would assume Tampavet had somebody in the know that did the bombings. Best is to stay low for a few days just to keep from getting retaliation 1 stars based on him being a muslim. As long as he was driving up until the bombings, he has his alibi. After that, 1 star ratings are coming.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

People who don't understand me can make fun of me and my Mates when we go to the footy. We scream, sing and dance together when our team scores. It looks to some real trailer park behaviour, lacking class and sophistication. I'm stereotyped by those who don't share my faith - I'm ok with that.

I wonder who these guys follow?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

TampaVet said:


> I take shower everyday and my car still has the new car smell. So sorry can't be the aroma. So you guys think a 4.74 is a good rating? I don't think so..


4.74 not good ... LOL...LOL...LOL. 4.58 here and crawled up from 4.53... and im white. .. Sounds like you got straight A's in school but are whining because suddenly you're getting a B-

Horrors, you are ... AVERAGE

How many rides?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

"4.58 here and I'm white" Is that what your name tag at the singles social mixer read?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

It sucks that this is even a topic for discussion. You're probably right that dumb mother****ers rate you poorly because of your appearance. Nobody rates me poorly because I'm agnostic...why...because there's no stereotypical appearance. It's not the Muslim in you, it's just their programmed idea of what a "radical" is. All kids can identify a Santa because it takes a particular appearance. You're just being painted with a broad, uneducated brush. You could be Orthodox with your same appearance, but people will think "radical". 

I have no idea what it's like to be in your shoes and would never try. I just hope for your sake that most of your future riders are like me, and will rate you 5* out of pure white-guilt, even if you suck as a driver. That's not sarcasm...I had a Palestinian driver who drove like shit, but got 5* from me, and you know why. Bottom line...I'd hate to see you lose your ability to make a little extra cash simply because of appearance or religious belief...that's not what Uber is supposed to be about.

I do have a totally unrelated question though. I was in Kosovo in the fall, 90% Muslim, no beards, like none! What's up with that? Maybe they didn't get the memo on what they're supposed to look like.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Huberis said:


> "4.58 here and I'm white" Is that what your name tag at the singles social mixer read?


I believe in truth in advertising, warts and all..and OP will be wearing, 4.74 here and I'm Muslim. ...good point, he may also be white, just sporting a beard and a religion.

The topic is getting bad ratings based on physical appearance and associated religion ... I submit that he's just a Uber newbie overachiever and his ratings are just fine.

I also submit that he probably doesn't know how to skip a ride, eliminating the 5 star and going exclusively for the 4.8 star pax.


----------



## TampaVet (Jan 14, 2015)

Not a uber newbie folks. Have completed well over 3000 rides.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

I don't consider 4.7 very low


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

and you're complaining? Geez Louise,you are right in the middle of the bell shaped curve.

so do you also pick up all passengers? Or do you only focus on 4.8 and skip the five-star newbies

the reality is after 3000 rides it's impossible to shift your rating up or down


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

TampaVet said:


> Not a uber newbie folks. Have completed well over 3000 rides.


Then you should know better. If you had a 4.84, would you feel pleased or secure?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey OP, maybe you should start an Islamic version of uber. LOL

It should be obvious to anyone who really thinks about it that Uber's rating system encourages racial and religious descrimination. I see a few wrongful termination lawsuits in Uber's future.


----------



## FAS (Aug 15, 2014)

I am Muslim with a beard and look middle eastern and my rating is 4.78 with 3000+ rides. 

I think you're worrying about your ratings too much as others have pointed out


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

FAS said:


> I am Muslim with a beard and look middle eastern and my rating is 4.78 with 3000+ rides.
> 
> I think you're worrying about your ratings too much as others have pointed out


An extra 4/10 ths and he'd be whistling dixie he'd be so happy. How many people vote a driver poor or good for that matter, are equally, whether they know it or not rating Uber itself?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

We are all subject to some kind of abuse via rating system. 
To reduce its unfair impact on drivers, for every 50 rides we should be granted to unquestionably dismiss 1 rating without even knowing what that rating is. Let's say, I pick up this bimbo and her husband on a ride that her husband ordered. They are not drunk this time and the bimbo says "I remember you!" And I look again to see this is the one that gave me the attitude months ago when she was drunk and placed the pin a few blocks away. I must be able to use one of the rating removal rights right there without any worries. 

Uber needs to grant unconditional rating removal rights to drivers. Maybe once for every 50 or 100 rides would make a huge difference for some of us.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> We are all subject to some kind of abuse via rating system.
> To reduce its unfair impact on drivers, for every 50 rides we should be granted to unquestionably dismiss 1 rating without even knowing what that rating is. Let's say, I pick up this bimbo and her husband on a ride that her husband ordered. They are not drunk this time and the bimbo says "I remember you!" And I look again to see this is the one that gave me the attitude months ago when she was drunk and placed the pin a few blocks away. I must be able to use one of the rating removal rights right there without any worries.
> 
> Uber needs to grant unconditional rating removal rights to drivers. Maybe once for every 50 or 100 rides would make a huge difference for some of us.


If I get a difficult pax who wants to complain to the boss or manager, I welcome them to do so. I do that for the reason that I feel pretty certain they wont be able to do that without being a completely unreasonable asshole to the office staff as well. Uber drivers don't have that luxury. That is a real downside. There isn't much to go buy. People who are drunk, aren't fit for operating a motor vehicle, giving sexual consent, by the same token they shouldn't be able to put people's work on the line by way of a dubious voting system.

In order to rate your driver, you should first have to blow into a device on your phone proving you are sober enough to claim some sense of reason.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Grow up...really. Black people rate me low 'cause I'm white. White people rate me low cause I'm black. Pakistanis' rate me low 'cause I'm Indian. Jews rate me low 'cause I'm Palestinian. A dog rated me low 'cause I'm a cat. A cat rated me low 'cause I'm a rat. A Gay dude rated me low 'cause I'm straight. A cop rated me low 'cause I smoke weed. A dude who works at McDonalds rated me low cause I work at Taco Bell. Maybe you got rated low because you can't take responsibility for your failures and have to blame your shortcomings on racism.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Grow up...really. Black people rate me low 'cause I'm white. White people rate me low cause I'm black. Pakistanis' rate me low 'cause I'm Indian. Jews rate me low 'cause I'm Palestinian. A dog rated me low 'cause I'm a cat. A cat rated me low 'cause I'm a rat. A Gay dude rated me low 'cause I'm straight. A cop rated me low 'cause I smoke weed. A dude who works at McDonalds rated me low cause I work at Taco Bell. Maybe you got rated low because you can't take responsibility for your failures and have to blame your shortcomings on racism.


Why bother with all that? He doesn't have a low rating. That said, the rating system kind of wears at people who are doing just fine. It is a kind of rideshare cancer for some. It isn't rational and it clearly seems to pick away at people's insecurities whether they are doing poorly, or in this case just fine.

When you suggest the guy needs to take responsibility for his failures, he hasn't failed in any way shape or form. It is all just an amplification of what he fears could prove to be an issue.

Here is a great quote that come to mind when I read posts concerning the rating system:

"A sad fact, of course, about adult life is that you see the very things you'll never adapt to coming toward you on the horizon. You see them as the problems they are, you worry like hell about them, you make provisions, take precautions, fashion adjustments; you tell yourself you'll have to change your way of doing things. Only you don't. You can't. Somehow it's already too late. And maybe it's even worse than that: maybe the thing you see coming from far away is not the real thing, the thing that scares you, but its aftermath. And what you've feared will happen has already taken place. This is similar in spirit to the realization that all the great new advances of medical science will have no benefit for us at all, thought we cheer them on, hope a vaccine might be ready in time, think things could still get better. Only it's too late there too. And in that very way our life gets over before we know it. We miss it. And like the poet said: The ways we miss our lives are life." -Richard Ford, Independence Day


----------



## kRaJy_Uber (Jun 15, 2015)

I am relatively new. Don't even have 1000 rides yet but I do have a full beard and am a muslim. My rating is 4.86 and even had compliments about my beard. Maybe Canadians are not that racist or dont really watch tv.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

The number one comment people say to me is "thank god your not a Mohammed"

People hate cabbies and anything that reminds them of cabbies, like melanin.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I am white, Anerican born. Friendly, sometines tooooo chatty.

I'm at 4.52 on UberTaxi in Boston, highest in months. Over 500 rides in a year. I was at 4.48 for months.

Maybe they rate cabbies lower than X drivers because they don't like taxis, taxi drivers and that partition in the cab. Plus, the ride is more $$ than in X unless X has a decent surge. So that may be against me...and tip is then added to my meter plus $1 safe rider fee.

When I used the Hailo taxi app, I had a perfect 5.0 after 1,400 rides. Hmmm...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

FAS said:


> I am Muslim with a beard and look middle eastern and my rating is 4.78 with 3000+ rides.
> 
> I think you're worrying about your ratings too much as others have pointed out


You should play Kieth Urban discs while rolling with riders. Really confuse them with a Aussie Country & Western singer with an American accent and Muslim driver singing along pitch perfect!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Why bother with all that? He doesn't have a low rating. That said, the rating system kind of wears at people who are doing just fine. It is a kind of rideshare cancer for some. It isn't rational and it clearly seems to pick away at people's insecurities whether they are doing poorly, or in this case just fine.
> 
> When you suggest the guy needs to take responsibility for his failures, he hasn't failed in any way shape or form. It is all just an amplification of what he fears could prove to be an issue.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid you missed the point. The fact that he cries racism even when his rating is fine, as you stated, only serves to reinforce his outrageous victim mentality.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

kRaJy_Uber said:


> I am relatively new. Don't even have 1000 rides yet but I do have a full beard and am a muslim. My rating is 4.86 and even had compliments about my beard. Maybe Canadians are not that racist or dont really watch tv.


Or maybe you do your job well and don't think the world is out to get you.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I'm afraid you missed the point. The fact that he cries racism even when his rating is fine, as you stated, only serves to reinforce his outrageous victim mentality.


No I got that completely. Point taken. My point was that the rating system plays on and amplifies those kinds of fears. It keys off them. I suggest that to be the case for a simple reason, I personally believe the rating system is mostly intended to be a way to manipulate and control the drivers behavior without the need for actual face time or real managers.

My point is, the rating system is exploiting that fear. That he has the fear of the possibility of being judged so is his business. Without question, the rating system leaves people constantly scratching there heads with respect to what is going on and what really went wrong. Uber lets drivers routinely stew in their juices.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Huberis said:


> No I got that completely. Point taken. My point was that the rating system plays on and amplifies those kinds of fears. It keys off them. I suggest that to be the case for a simple reason, I personally believe the rating system is mostly intended to be a way to manipulate and control the drivers behavior without the need for actual face time or real managers.
> 
> My point is, the rating system is exploiting that fear. That he has the fear of the possibility of being judged so is his business. Without question, the rating system leaves people constantly scratching there heads with respect to what is going on and what really went wrong. Uber lets drivers routinely stew in their juices.


You are dead on with regard to the rating system. It's simply a way for Uber to mind-**** their drivers who are too simple to see what is going on. If you are worried about your ratings, you won't worry about the depreciation on your car, the fuel expenses, the liability and so on. I wonder how many drivers continue driving a few more rides just to try to increase their ratings. "Oh golly, my weekly rating dropped to a 4.6, I guess I better drive some more to try to get that back up." "I hope that the person who just puked in my car gives me a good rating, I should have dumped him on the curb, but I kissed his ass, cleaned up his puke and drove him home. Golly gee, that deserves a precious 5 doesn't it?" With regard to blaming racism on ratings, I contend that if someone is so quick to blame racism for something as stupid as an Uber rating, they probably blame cold French fries at McDonalds on racism also.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You are dead on with regard to the rating system. It's simply a way for Uber to mind-**** their drivers who are too simple to see what is going on. If you are worried about your ratings, you won't worry about the depreciation on your car, the fuel expenses, the liability and so on. I wonder how many drivers continue driving a few more rides just to try to increase their ratings. "Oh golly, my weekly rating dropped to a 4.6, I guess I better drive some more to try to get that back up." "I hope that the person who just puked in my car gives me a good rating, I should have dumped him on the curb, but I kissed his ass, cleaned up his puke and drove him home. Golly gee, that deserves a precious 5 doesn't it?" With regard to blaming racism on ratings, I contend that if someone is so quick to blame racism for something as stupid as an Uber rating, they probably blame cold French fries at McDonalds on racism also.


The problem as I see it in this example is that the thought of the rating system seems to have triggered some other worry he may be carrying around with him. It may have little to do with rideshare work or how his is rated. Sometimes it may have a factor with how he is rated. But for the most part, the rating system seems to trigger is concerns over how he is judged by others.

Once a person is triggered that way, you could say had his buttons pushed, however you chose to describe it, it is going to be almost impossible to get them to concern themselves with that deeper concern, which in this case may appear to be questions of racial or cultural equality.

First area of concern, is (in my mind) try to see the present as it is. His rating is fine and the rating system is bullshit and not worth much personal energy at least in my mind. The OP's underlining fear is great enough that he isn't able to see simple truth as what they are: his rating is fine. Given that, I don't think he should be expected as able to simply turn off those fears, or he would, there wouldn't be an issue to begin with.

Why wouldn't the guy blame racism in this case? You describe it as an imaginary issue. Ok, well, so are his bad ratings. Racism does exist. It is out there people do contend with it. It is a real concern for many people. We should drop the "where do you get off claiming everything has do do with racism" bullshit, it does exist and rather focus on the bullshit rating system which is in fact quite predatory.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Huberis said:


> The problem as I see it in this example is that the thought of the rating system seems to have triggered some other worry he may be carrying around with him. It may have little to do with rideshare work or how his is rated. Sometimes it may have a factor with how he is rated. But for the most part, the rating system seems to trigger is concerns over how he is judged by others.
> 
> Once a person is triggered that way, you could say had his buttons pushed, however you chose to describe it, it is going to be almost impossible to get them to concern themselves with that deeper concern, which in this case may appear to be questions of racial or cultural equality.
> 
> ...


Which should we tackle first, Ubers' bullshit rating system or racism among the human race?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm a 50 y.o WASP with short hair and clean shaven (usually). My ratings stuck around 4.82-4.83 the last few months. Not much difference.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

TampaVet said:


> - I drive Acura Ilx 2014 and it is clean as a whistle
> 
> - pax tend to ask me where I'm from and i usually say "I grew up in Toronto".
> 
> ...


People say to me all the time, "I'm just glad you speak English!" Then again, my rating has been terrible over the last few weeks. It happens. Whatever. Not saying you're wrong, but I really think it's just the shitty, impersonal app and the shitty way people are sometimes.


----------

